# Clicker training.



## Kali_1926 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering how soon after hand taming you would recommend beginning clicker training?
Nilla has a behaviour that I want to use clicker training to solve before it becomes a problem, but while she has bonded to me, the trust is still building. I don't want to start training before she is ready and set the trust we have already built back.

TIA x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Training is a great way to work on building trust and bonding, so you can start that at any time. It's just another way to work with her and tame her as well.


----------



## Kali_1926 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wonderful! I have already started getting her associating the clicker with a reward, so I am glad that I will be able to take it further without ruining the trust we have. Her trust has skyrocketed in the past 24 hours, and she always wants to be with me.
The poor little tyke had her wings clipped severely by her previous owner so can not fly, but she still tries to fly after me! Lol. Thankfully she has enough feather to slow down her crash landing!


----------



## Hugoagogo (Jan 14, 2017)

Can I ask what clicker training is ?


----------



## chrissy055 (Jan 16, 2017)

Can you tell me where you got your clicker from? Anyone recommend what book I could get to help us with where to start off at for tricks and fun stuff?

Thanks


----------

